# Grúa Electromagnética Robotica



## migueleidfs (Ago 15, 2012)

Escribo la presente entrada para comentarles sobre un proyecto en el cual estamos trabajando.
Básicamente es una grúa capaz de elevar cargas magenticas mediante un electroiman, el cual activamos o desactivamos cuando se desea.
El control de los movimientos esta hecho mediante una aplicación en visual basic, la cual se comunica vía puerto serie con un microcontrolador (PIC16f877a).
Nuestra duda es la siguiente ¿Existe alguna manera efectiva de detectar por ejemplo un giro de 360° y hacer que nuestro motor se detenga? Esto es para evitar que los cables de alimentación se enreden al girar la grúa.
Desde ya gracias.
Miguel


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 15, 2012)

podrias ponerle algun fin de carrera, y limitar a ,digamos 270°, asi al llegar al tope solo retrocedería
o si quieren 360° se me hace que deberian usar un rotor para sus cables(como cuantos son?)
rotor o colector





fin de carrera


----------



## thenot (Ago 16, 2012)

y ya destinaste los motores a usar? si los hicieras con un motor a pasos o un servomotor podrías saber en todo momento donde esta posicionada la grúa.. o sino como dice solaris8 con un fin de carrera tipo pulsador o una reed switch.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2012)

thenot dijo:


> y ya destinaste los motores a usar? _*si los hicieras con un motor a pasos *_o un servomotor podrías saber en todo momento donde esta posicionada la grúa.. o sino como dice solaris8 con un fin de carrera tipo pulsador o una reed switch.



Con servo-motor, *SI*
Con motor PaP *NO*

Con un motor PaP sabes cuanto avanza o retrocede, pero esto es siempre relativo a la posición de inicio que *desconoces*.
Necesitas un detector de punto de inicio, desde allí el motor mantendrá la posición relativa en avance o retroceso.


----------



## thenot (Ago 16, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con servo-motor, *SI*
> Con motor PaP *NO*
> 
> Con un motor PaP sabes cuanto avanza o retrocede, pero esto es siempre relativo a la posición de inicio que *desconoces*.
> Necesitas un detector de punto de inicio, desde allí el motor mantendrá la posición relativa en avance o retroceso.



Es como dices, yo usaba un detector de punto de inicio (en mi caso un simple pulsador) y de ahí sabia que esta en el inicio y eso se hace la primera vez que inicias, luego vas guardando en memoria las posiciones . Hice eso para el control horizontal de un brazo robotico que jugaba Dama (mismo tablero de ajedrez) y con ello tenia movimientos exactos.

Lo otro es que si no mueves manualmente el motor, el detector de posición lo puedes hacer solamente la primera vez y luego antes de desconectar el circuito guardas la posición de donde quedo en "disco" y así al iniciar se sabe donde esta ubicado el motor. Pero ya depende como vas a controlar la grúa, si es un PC, fácil, si es un microcontrolador, agregar una memoria o usar la interna del micro. También hice esto para un control de una cámara, funciono por años y nunca perdió la posición, claro si se corta la corriente mientras esta operando perdiste, a menos que agregues un circuito para detectar ello y guarde antes de perder toda energía la posición donde quedo, en mi caso eso no pasaba.

Saludos!


----------

